# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات   سامسونج samsung p6200 galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus

## mohamed73

**   * Samsung   p6200     galaxy   Tab 7.0 Plus*  * مواصفات عامة 
    الجيل الثاني
GSM تردد 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900* * الجيل الثالث
  HSDPA تردد 900 / 1900 / 2100* * نظام التشغيل    - اندرويد* * سرعة المعالج
  Dual-core 1.2 GHz* * تاريخ الإصدار
  سبتمبر , 2011*   * الكاميرا
 كاميرا أساسية 
   3.15 ميجا بكسل* * -* * فيديو    - جودة 720p بسرعة 30 لقطة في الثانية* * كاميرا أمامية    
جودة 2 ميجا بكسل*   * السماعة و النغمات    نوع النغمات
  MP3, WAV* * وجود هزاز *  * التحدث عن بعد
 يوجد, مع ستيريو *  * مخرج سماعة
 3.5مم    - يوجد*   * الشاشة    نوع الشاشة
  شاشة ملونة 16 مليون لون تعمل على اللمس *  * حجم الشاشة 
   600 * 1024 بكسل* * - 7.0 بوصة* *      - تعدد اللمس* * - مستشعر لقياس السرعة* * - يحتوي على جيروسكوب* * - الإغلاق الاتوماتيكي للشاشة*    * الحجم والوزن 
 أبعاد الجهاز    - 193.7 * 122.4 * 9.9 مم* * الوزن    - 345 جرام*   * الذاكرة 
 دليل الهاتف   
 يسجل عدد لا نهائي من البطاقات* * سجل المكالمات
  يسجل عدد لا نهائي* * الذاكرة الداخلية    - مساحة تخزين سعة 16/32 GB* * رام سعة 1GB* * الذاكرة الخارجية    - بسعة تصل حتى 64 GB من نوع microSD*   * نقل البيانات    GPRS    - يوجد* * EDGE    - يوجد* * 3G    - HSDPA, 21 Mbps* * شبكة لاسلكية WLAN    - يوجد , يدعم شبكات Wi-Fi* * Bluetooth    - يوجد* * IR    - يوجد* * USB    - يوجد*   * مواصفات أخرى 
 الرسائل    - MMS , SMS , بريد إلكتروني , رسائل فورية , RSS* * متصفح انترنت    - يوجد* * الألعاب والبرامج    - يوجد* * ألوان الجهاز المتوفرة    - أسود, أبيض* * GPS    - يوجد* * الجافا    - يوجد* *      - البوصلة الرقمية* * - مشغل ملفات H.263* * - مشغل صوت MP3/WAV/eAAC+/OGG/WMA/AC3*  * - تقويم* * - برنامج تعديل الصور والفيديو* * - تشغيل ملفات QuickOffice* * - بحث Google ، والخرائط ، و Gmail ، يوتيوب ، التقويم ، محادثة Google ، بيكاسا التكامل* * - مشغل ملفات الفلاش* * - تذكير صوتي*    * البطارية         - Li-Ion 4000 mAh* * مدة البقاء في وضع الانتظار    -* * مدة التكلم * * صور سامسونج  * *Samsung   p6200     galaxy   Tab 7.0 Plus*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك ياغالي

----------

